# Coconut Oil



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cocounut oil is known to help Alzheimers patients and improve brain function, helps with brain fog especially..it provides the brain energy as it contains a certain acid or chemical that opens up the energy flow to the brain. Workin well 4me thus far, make sure u buy tthe Organic, Extra vigin coconut oil.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I just like to brake coconuts of the floor  And eat them raw afterwards.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Three cheers for coconut oil. The stuff makes thing taste amazing, too. Especially if you take sophie's advice...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^haha I've been wondering about that lately actually, I have a big jar of the stuff so I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## domi8888 (Mar 23, 2011)

i heard that coconut oil is the healthiest oil out there but who in the world uses it for cooking?? cooking fries in coconut oil probably would taste like ****. )


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

domi8888 said:


> i heard that coconut oil is the healthiest oil out there but who in the world uses it for cooking?? cooking fries in coconut oil probably would taste like ****. )


Coconut oil is my #1 oil. I use it all the time, and so do many many people I know (it helps that I live in hawaii). Fries cooked in coconut oil would be crazy delicious.

I agree it's not the best choice for all dishes, but man it makes a delicious stirfry/saute/frying oil.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

domi8888 said:


> i heard that coconut oil is the healthiest oil out there but who in the world uses it for cooking?? cooking fries in coconut oil probably would taste like ****. )


Coconut oil may be the healthiest oil around but if u fry it, it may became the most toxic thing to eat :d Like any other fried oil for that matter


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i didn't even know you could use it in food or eat it. i buy it in jelly form for my hair.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Research online about its cognitive health benefits


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Coconut oil is good for curry dishes. 
My boyfriend has used it in his beard in an attempt to soften it and he/everything around would basically smell like cookies after, it was SO yummy.


----------



## Aldous (Mar 30, 2011)

how can you incorporate coconut oil into your diet to get the psychological benefits? As oil for cooking or are there other ways too?


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aldous said:


> how can you incorporate coconut oil into your diet to get the psychological benefits? As oil for cooking or are there other ways too?


 as i said research online, google the brain benefits of it


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Aldous said:


> how can you incorporate coconut oil into your diet to get the psychological benefits? As oil for cooking or are there other ways too?


You can add it fresh over your food. Or if u like to prepare it make sure it doesn't exceed high temperatures where the substances within him break down into toxic ones. I dunno the exact temp but its around 150-200 degrees C

i got it: for _unrefined_ coconut oil the smoke point is 350°F or 177°C


----------



## Aldous (Mar 30, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> You can add it fresh over your food. Or if u like to prepare it make sure it doesn't exceed high temperatures where the substances within him break down into toxic ones. I dunno the exact temp but its around 150-200 degrees C
> 
> i got it: for _unrefined_ coconut oil the smoke point is 350°F or 177°C


I tried it today actually on a sandwhich, used it like you would peanut butter on jelly on toast and it was delicious! I also used it for cooking oil in my egg breakfast. Thanks guys, i'm incorporate this into my diet from now on.


----------

